# New Rat, new litter



## Tiffany13 (Sep 11, 2016)

I bought a rat today and put her in a temporary cage for quarantine. No less than 5 minutes of being in my home she went into labor and had 4 live babies. Had no idea she was pregnant. I?m worried because it?s been about 2-3 hours and she hasn?t nursed them yet. I?m worried about the stress and the fact that she couldn?t make a nest is going to make her abandon them. I have her in a room away from my others and I?ve given her a box and some fleece. She doesn?t seem to have any interest in the babies at all. Idk what to do.


----------



## Tiffany13 (Sep 11, 2016)

I have put her into a large critter carrier to really force her to pay attention to them and plan on moving her back as soon as maternal instincts start to show or they pass away. I have no way of getting a foster mother and hand feeding is not an option. If there is anything anyone can recommend or give advice on this I would really appreciate it


----------



## Tiffany13 (Sep 11, 2016)

After one day of critter carrier, I put her back into her cage with the three remaining pups and she's obsessed with them now. No longer worried about the pups as she is a very diligent mom now. I'm looking forward to seeing what they look like.


----------

